# Any Pug Harmony owners on here??



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hello everyone

I have seen a Peugeot Harmony Hightop for sale (dealer) which I think might be suitable as first van for my son & family. It's a 1998 2L Petrol van and looks really clean, one owner from new and just over 36k miles on the clock. It has rear 3 point seat belts which is a must as they have 2 young children.

I am hoping to go and view it this weekend and just wondered if any Harmony owners or anyone who knows this model could give any info on what to look out for, any quirks, weak points etc.

I know Vardy has one but think thats a Talbot from memory and I know Jules has one so if they pick this message up or anyone really I would be very grateful. I'm hoping Insurance wouldn't be too high but haven't got quotes yet until we have looked at it. Comes with 2 yrs dealers warranty and 6 months tax.

Many thanks as always.

Maura


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sorry Mauramac, cannot help on this one (except for giving it this bump)


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

With those miles, mechanically there really shouldn't be any probs, as long as the oil/filter has been changed as per service regs. Really, as long as the thing has a full service history, the mechanics should be fine. Everything else should be what you see, ie wear and tear. two year warranty should ease the worries. H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Maura

I would agree with the previous comments. As far as the Peugeot base vehicle is concerned that mileage is equivalent to only a few months with White Van Man at the wheel, and they are pretty bomb proof so I doubt if that will be a problem.

Autosleepers have a well deserved reputation (IMO) for pretty good build quality, and the older ones are reputed to be even better than the more recent models. I'm on my second recent one, and apart from the non-optional niggly faults you always seem to get with a new van, I have to say the build quality is generally very good.

Assuming it hasn't been bent and is OK internally, and you will know within seconds of stepping inside, I would think you should have little to worry about.

Best of luck

Zebedee


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We have one but ours is a 1991, we've had ours for 3 years next March, check for rust around the windscreen, wheel arches and bottom of doors, other than that I don't know of anything else you won't notice when test driving the van, 
try reading the links here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-26415-.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-5388-.html
these were the main problems we had with ours.
the space above the cab is only suitable for small children, as you will see when you have a look at it, but its a nice compact van and I am sure they will love it,

Good luck

Anne


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have seen a Peugeot Harmony Hightop for sale (dealer) which I think might be suitable as first van for my son & family. It's a 1998 2L Petrol van and looks really clean, one owner from new and just over 36k miles on the clock. It has rear 3 point seat belts which is a must as they have 2 young children.
> 
> Maura


Hi Mauramac

We bought a new Pug Harmony in 2001 and had it for roughly five years. Excellent camper for newbies which we were. There were a couple of recalls but nothing serious and the van served us very well. MPG was reasonable although not as good as the bigger engine diesels. Very cleverly laid out and compact particularly the shower room/cupboard! We have now got an A/S Nuevo which we are also pleased with. One or two niggles but resolvable.
If you do decide to buy we have a drive away awning that has been in our garage unused since we bought the Nuevo. We found it to be a necessity with the smaller van and would go to a new home for a few quid.

Terry


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks for the Bump Tricia - I was getting worried that there had been no replies as I didn't get any e-mail alerts - not sure why.

Thanks to Anne, Zeb & homedog for advice - all appreciated and very helpful.

I do like the A/S range as had a Pollensa for a year and the build quality was very good (in my limited knowledge of these things).

The van is mainly for my Son's use as he is now helping out with local Scout & Cub group and they go away on training weekends and family camp trips etc. They needed something to carry a bit of the equipment, tents etc and also maybe put some bikes on the back - but of course will have to check out weight allowances.

There wont be more than a couple of them actually sleeping in the van on these trips as they all have tents - but I think my daughter-in-law might appreciate a bit of comfort :wink: 

I will look at all of the bits and pieces suggested and fingers crossed we may have a nice little van we can all use (until we get our mitts on a nice Topaz :lol: )

Cheers again.

Maura

p.s. whats the best way to find out a rough price range for a vehicle this age etc - any idea? or is it just a case of trawling through websites. Pity you can't get your hands on a Glasses guide for motorhomes and campervans isn't it?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

teljoy said:


> Hi Mauramac
> 
> We bought a new Pug Harmony in 2001 and had it for roughly five years. Excellent camper for newbies which we were. There were a couple of recalls but nothing serious and the van served us very well. MPG was reasonable although not as good as the bigger engine diesels. Very cleverly laid out and compact particularly the shower room/cupboard! We have now got an A/S Nuevo which we are also pleased with. One or two niggles but resolvable.
> If you do decide to buy we have a drive away awning that has been in our garage unused since we bought the Nuevo. We found it to be a necessity with the smaller van and would go to a new home for a few quid.
> ...


Hi Terry

Sorry, our replies must have crossed over,

Thanks so much for your response. Please hang on to the awning as we would be interested as the Harmony doesn't have one as far as I know. We are hoping to view van tomorrow and I will PM you my details if we go ahead with the sale.

Have sent you a PM with this as well.

Cheers

Maura


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Terry[/quote]

Hi Terry

Thanks so much for your response. Please hang on to the awning as we would be interested as the Harmony doesn't have one as far as I know. 
Have sent you a PM with this as well.

Cheers

Maura[/quote]

Hi Maura

Will hang on to awning. Haven't received PM??

Terry


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Anne

Just occurred to me that your Harmony is on a Talbot (after reading your links) and was getting really worried when reading about your earlier probs with manifold probs tutt tutting....etc

The one I am viewing is a 1998 Peugeot Boxer Harmony 2L Petrol model so am I right in assuming the problems you and others experienced don't apply to this one?


Maura


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup! H


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi - Yes, I'm in love with the blinkin' thing! But I have a '95 1.9 Diesel. The biggest problem is that it is a 'creeper' - Slow up hills, on acceleration and in fast traffic. I've heard the petrol is nippier. A tank would be nippier than mine.
I had a mileage of 28500 - but the last couple of owners had obviously left the mechanicals to the last gasp - I had a lot of big bills, as I was not prepared to keep breaking down and mend it with string. Cam belt is an expensive job (Although the mileage is below recommended change, the age of the van isn't). I replaced mine to be safe, and it was biggest bill. 
This was offset by the fact that the van has very little rust, and the habitat is better than many new vans. I get loads of comments about the van and habitat from mechanics and living service folk.
In retrospect, I would have had an assessor or garage report - so I could have stuck the dealer with the most serious of faults. The warranty (dearer one) through RAC has been a godsend. I needed driveshaft straight away. rear gearbox mount and had clutch and cable replaced. Plus a host of other stuff. BUT - it's an old van...... And despite all this and lots more, I am besotted. 
It's a bit hard to get some parts - and I used Delfin for the scarcer bits.
I'd definitely go for it. Don't forget to hunt in all the nooks and crannies for damp with a meter - good advice from Snelly! And check the roof gutter if the petrol one has one - mine holds water and gets manky.
I got away with £243 for 1st habitat service, but found that the dealer had left the gas tubes and fixings obsolete at point of sale. All the small stuff can be fixed (sticky blinds etc) Check all it's extras are there - like tables and bed 'bits' I have had a post build bed extender for £80. Some folk leave bed boards and this stuff in the garage and miss it when selling.
Look forward to waving at them!!!!! 
Best wishes,
-Helena. :werecomingforyou:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Helena

Good to hear from you again and see you are still in good form :lol: 

The dealer is offering 2 yrs warranty with this van - will see what it covers. We have top of range breakdown cover with RAC for our cars so maybe they would carry out a service report on the Harmony- will have to ask.

Have just done a couple of online quotes to cover all 4 of us driving and was not too desperate. Caravanwise came up with £295 but will obviously need to check a few others. Tried Comfort but their online quote system kept jamming.

I am compiling a list of things to look for and ask - thanks for tips about bed boards as would not have thought of that.

Ooooh getting all excited now, I really hope I'm not disappointed :? 

Man of few words Homerdog but I guess I asked a stupid sort of question didn't I? Must try to remember to engage brain before typing thoughts  

Cheers all

Will be looking out for you too Helena, would be great to meet up.

Maura


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Hi Helena
> 
> I am compiling a list of things to look for and ask - thanks for tips about bed boards as would not have thought of that.
> 
> Maura


Hi Maura

Thanks to Helena I am reminded that ours came with slide out bits (mattress) in the overcab area to make a small bed for kids. Or the alternative I believe was a closed cupboard over cab. We kept our bits in the loft and did not use them. But be aware of what's included.

Terry


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Maura, sorry about that but our handbook says peaugot, so I thought they were the same,

Vardy
as for the cam belt we asked at the time of purchase about it being changed and was told that they were chain ones and dont break, I hope that it doesnt as we had that happen to our Frontera, and were very lucky that it didn't wreck the engine, 
does anyone know if it is a chain:?: or should we replace it anyway :?: 

Anne


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't panic!! Not only is it a chain,it's a Duplex chain,ie double and Very strong. The petrol engine is bomb proof if maintained correctly and will run sweetly for many thousands of miles. In excess of 100k. H


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Homer, you have just made my day   

Anne


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Quick Update*

We viewed the Harmony today and had a test drive and we liked it a lot. Put a deposit down and all being well should be picking him up either this Saturday or next.

Got a couple of small concerns which I am hoping to clarify this week but if all goes well with that then I think my Son and his family will be very happy bunnies indeed.

Small confession:

I have decided he must be called "Henry", my husband thinks I'm mad - but that's nothing new.

I know Harmony sounds like a girly type but it's a Boxer - and looks masculine to me....so what else could it be but "Enery" especially with my favourite boxer (Mr Cooper, no less) living just down the road from us. So Henry it is :lol:

I also pointed out that it's a Pug and boxers are pugilists - at that point hubby walked off with pained expression :roll:

Thanks for your help, advice, support and for being understanding of my ignorance in all matters technical and mechanical.

Should Enery be sitting on my drive this time next week I am sure there will follow lots more questions....so brace yourselves :lol:

Maura


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

congratulations  I'm sure your Son and family will have many happy times in Henry  , ours is called Betsie :lol: :roll: :roll: 

Anne


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!! welcome to the club, great minds think alike, and mine is called Henrick.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Don't forget, it's getting frosty time of year. There are lots of instructions on here (undoing screws and blowing down things) plus tips like what to add to the loo water so as not to freeze your b*m to the flush!!!!
Put the water heater drain plug in a VERY obvious place if it comes out, as I spent a week looking for the 'safe place' I put it in.
As I don't have insulated wrap, or element in the tank yet, I carry bottled water for tea and a 20 litre water container for the other stuff in winter. Also making sure no water left in waste tank, with tap open.
I have also been all round taking out stored fabric bits like duvet, blankets, cushions and will be wafting the curtains around occasionally so as to minimize any damp from condensation. It's tempting to kit it out and I have, but I bring it all in regularly to 'air'.
Can't believe the van is a fella - Treachery!!!!!!

- Helena ( & 'Jessica' )


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi again everyone

Thanks for best wishes and advice Helena I think I am going to be a real pest with questions. Sorry about him being male and if you knew the number plate you would know why my hubby thinks I'm mad. If all goes well and we complete the sale as planned I will post it on here and you can all have a good laugh :lol: 

I say IF the sale goes through because I am still waiting for an answer to my more serious concerns re the excessive mileage in last 6 months (over 7,000) and previous owners details. I was originally told only 1 owner from new but seems there have been 2 and that small niggle sort of grew overnight. 

I still cant quite understand why a guy in Argyle would travel all the way to Kent to place an order for his new van and trade in Henry. Doesn't make any sense to me - it needs explaining as any problems he may get with his new van will have to be put right by Dealer in Kent - why would you do that?

Hopefully all will be sorted today and celebrations resumed  

Cheers guys (and girls :wink: )

Maura


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Just an update for those of you who might be interested.

Have spoken to previous owner and he is mystified over mileage and thinks hat the garage must have picked up incorrect previous mileage when doing paperwork. He says he most definitely did not do any more than 3 to 4 thousand miles a year and 36K mileage is correct. However he will be sending me all the old MOT's to see if there was an error. Tyres all renewed fairly recently but he couldn't remember when - hoping he may have found some old receipts etc to send me. Have sent him my address today and he will post me what he can find.

Dealer has agreed to get van up to a good condition and is keeping me fully informed of work progress. Today he said the rails for blinds on rear door windows could not be replaced but he would have windows treated with tinted film to block out sunlight - is this a fair option?

The rear panel of the washroom which faces the rear doors is badly faded (due to lack of blinds) and looks bowed - any advice on this? He has said he will ask A/S if this panel can be replaced.

Will keep fingers crossed that all goes well as it would be so disappointing now to have to pull out of sale.

Maura


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- The blinds (rails) and the fading wouldn't put me off a good buy if the van was mechanically good, dry and presentable. I have seen another fruitless query somewhere about what to do about this fading, and they often get it, can't keep sun out all the time I 'spose. 
- Comment about Autosleepers advice is worthwhile, I've rung them for similar things, and they're really good. It's only a bit of MDF + veneer or some such. I'd want to know why it bowed if possible in case it was water. On mine, you can take it off to get to other parts (can't remember flippin' what though) - So if it comes off, it can be copied?
I've got a slim rail fastened to van roof above the doors with self tapping screws, like the rest of the curtain rails. The tie back 'poppers' onto the back 1 inch of the washroom wall to hold curtain out of way.
My curtain 'poppers' are the worst bit - all the ones on the van walls are rusty - I have got more from A/S by post, plus curtain ones, and am going to have a tentative 'go' at them one at a time. - Good luck, - H.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Helena, Autosleepers are very helpful for any advice, as for the fading of the panel we used fabulon on ours here is a link to the thread covering it http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-35233-.html
the panel does come off easily,

Anne


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

This must be what it's like to be on a roller coaster 8O 

As I said previously the chap at Autosleepers was indeed very helpful and gave me lots of advice about what they could and couldn't supply for the Harmony. 

However on reflection he did raise more negative issues than positive ones which added to owners feedback I am fairly sure it will be a bit of a money pit. If it was going to be the only van we owned would not put me off completely but with another purchase planned there wont be the spare money in the kitty to re-fit it out. Did I mention that all the curtains were stashed away in a locker and were very mouldy indeed and the little bathroom cabinet was hanging off the wall. I didn't examine the washroom any further because smell was not nice :x Not a well loved Harmony at all, very sad. I do want to rescue him and put him all back together but I have to be practical.

(Anne the job you did with the fablon looks very good. I used it years ago in an old house we owned. Our panel is badly bowed tho and I wonder if it has got damp from leaky shower of taps)

I will make time to put a nice comment on Autosleepers Company reports about this guy as I had bad experience last time I contacted them (new employee) and was a bit miffed at the time. This chap was so helpful and never made me feel like an idiot once  

Hey....who knows by tomorrow it may all have changed yet again....now will someone please stop this ride and let me get off  

Maura


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your gut feeling wont let you down Maura. Walk away and fight another day. You'll sleep better as well. H


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

homerdog said:


> Your gut feeling wont let you down Maura. Walk away and fight another day. You'll sleep better as well. H


  H can you see the bags under my eyes? :x

I always knew MHF was powerful but thats very impressive 8)

Thanks for all the help everyone xxxx


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Huh! Twas nothing :lol: :lol: Sleep well!H


----------

